# First frozen blastocyst transfer, lining 7mm, any success stories?



## TillyT (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Due to have my first FBT sometime late next week, have been on 8mg progynova 3 times a day for 7 days now and lining still only got to 7mm. Ideally my clinic would like 8mm but are proceeding as looks good quality lining apparently.

Just wondered if anyone had any success stories with this thickness of lining, ESP with FBT? My clinic doesn't seem to be able to offer any other advice to get it thicker.


----------



## Michelle71 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Tilly,


On My First pregnancy with My daughter, my lining was around 6.4mm and this time my lining was between 6.5/7mm and I am 15 weeks pregnant with twins. Good luck!!!


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

My lining NEVER got above 7mm and it was 6.4mm on my successful cycle...my little girl must have liked my 6mm lining because even an extra 15 days and a 3 day induction could not shift her!
Best of luck xxx


----------

